# Hidden Triplet



## ClairHawkins

So I am really surprised to still be here!!! Wed am I woke up at 2 am feeling wet and stood up and my waters went and I lost a baby:angel: I was absoloutly devasted and despite phone calls to my midwife no one could tell me what would happen to the other twin as they were identical. Today I went for a scan really convinced that It ws all over and there were still two there!!!! I had a triplet that they hadn't seen on my scan I am sad but also happy its quite confusing, I just wondered if this had happened to anyone and wether they went on to have a succesfull twin birth???:hugs:


----------



## Alwilan

A similar thing happened to triplets, she is not on here much at the moment, but I will message her on Facebook, and let her know about your post. Ps, she is now a proud mummy of 2 boys, and had a homebirth!!!

Sorry for your loss, try not to worry too much x


----------



## daisybby03

So sorry for your loss, but glad for 2 healthy babys


----------



## tripletsOMG

daisybby03 said:


> So sorry for your loss, but glad for 2 healthy babys

hi hun sorry for ur loss i had quads but 3 heartbeats and lost a baby @ 12wks no water breaking just dissappeared but now have 2 healthy boys good luck. i went o 38wks and had a homebirth


----------



## arj

So glad you are still here in the multi forum, I had a friend that had a similar thing, but her triplet was identical and it died but continued growing. It had to be surgically removed at about 15 weeks, as it was taking nutrients. Her twin boys were born healthy and happy!

Was your triplet a fraternal one? You said your waters went, did that one have its own sac or something, and did you get blood with it? If so, and your two identicals are in their own sac I would think they would be unaffected by the other one going.


----------



## ClairHawkins

I lost one complete everything together lots of bleeding water cramps etc, they assume that if I lost one twin I will lose the other because they are identical. she said it was a partial misscarrige and that the only place that was affected was where it was embedded as far as they could see there were no left over clots or bleeding. I am still spotting a little but they say that should go in a few days. a spontanious abortion is what the called it (crappy name). I think the worst thing that there was no warning I had had no cramps no spotting nothing it just happened all at once. Thanks for your help ladies will just have to take it one day at a time x

Oh they also think that it must have died before my last scan and that is why they didnt "Find" it as no heartbeat to pick up!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

How bizarre. I'm so sorry. Very glad you're still growing twinnies though. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly x


----------



## redmovie

I can only imagine what you must be feeling, your emotions must be all over the place! sending you lots of love and best wishes. :hugs: x


----------



## Laura2919

Sorry for your loss. I'm glad there is still two healthy babies hun.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

i lost a twin at 12 weeks 2 days this way. the other baby is now a pain in the butt 10 year old girl. beautiful but moody. i am so sorry for your loss. i have moments where i find it hard that i lost her sibling but very thankful i was able to keep her. good luck i hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------

